# Is the 7 string revolution dead?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it safe to say that the 7 string thing is just about dead? I pulled out an old guitar mag last night for a read, it was loaded with 7 string slingers like Wes Borland, Munkey and Head and a half dozen more. A few years later it seems they are pretty quiet in terms of the 7 string de-tuned guitars. The bands are still rocking but I don't see the guitar companies really pushing the 7 string guitars anymore.

Anybody have one? I tried one a few year back, never got into it.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I always thought of them as a "shred" thing, maybe shred is out?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

7 strings were started out in Jazz, proboboly around 1940 to 1950, so it has been around along time, but it was turned into a fad a few years after Vai started on them. I think the problem is that all the 7 string players played them the same way ending up with a generic sound, something that was the opposite of why they first showed up way back when..........


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> I always thought of them as a "shred" thing, maybe shred is out?


Them are fighting words.  :wink: :smile:


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing yesterday... Dropped into LA Music and The Guitar Shop and didn't notice any 7 string guitars. - even wanted to buy some strings for my 7 string guitars (I have 3 of them) and neither store had any in stock


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think we saw a lot more a couple of years ago because of nu metal . Nu metal is pretty dead now , but the bands taht played 7 strings before that still do . Nevermore , dream theater , Steve Vai , etc...


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

i think the 7-string thing was nu-metal. and i think nu-metal is going out. like linkin park, korn, etc.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Clearly Korn and bands like that are not drawing the crowds like they used to. They are back to doing those combined gigs... road shows.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Coustfan'01 said:


> I think we saw a lot more a couple of years ago because of nu metal . Nu metal is pretty dead now , but the bands taht played 7 strings before that still do . Nevermore , dream theater , Steve Vai , etc...


Petrucci and Vai very rarely dig those 7 string guitars out anymore. Only on a selected song or two. For the most part they are all 6 string now.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Six is hard enough for me:smile: 

I only have 5 fingers on my left hand.:smile:


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Petrucci and Vai very rarely dig those 7 string guitars out anymore. Only on a selected song or two. For the most part they are all 6 string now.



Hell, Petrucci's using a detuned 6-string more than his 7's.


----------



## dtm_992 (Sep 22, 2006)

Nu metal bands are dead! Break out the champagne!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I think I'd rather explore a baritone guitar before the seven string. It's like elindso said we only have 5 fingers, well technically 4 and a thumb but some are pretty handy with the thumb. Maybe we should have a 5 string guitar then it would equal out....


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Enough of this 7 string nonsense - you're treading into my territory and I start to get a little uneasy. I might just get a 6 string bass.None


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Then you won't have enough fingers.....


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll throw in my 2 cents from a luthier's point of view...

When it came to my own designs, I debated the whole 6 vs. 7 string thing for a very long time. 7-string guitars will always have their place, but for the vast majority of players out there, a 6-string is more practical. Those needing the occasional extended range that a 7-string affords will simply detune a 6-string for that "one song" rather than turn to a 7-string guitar. I'm into the whole fanned fret thing and by using a 25.5" - 27" scale range, I can avoid many of the problems associated with detuning on traditionally fretted guitars.

There is also the issue of the limited parts available for 7-string guitars. There has never been a better selection of bridges and pickups available now for 7-string guitars, but the variety still pales in comparison to 6-string parts. There is also a premium to be paid for these specialized parts. Consequently, this raises the overall price of a 7-string instrument. At what point does a player say, “it’s worth it” especially considering when most players will be using a 6-string guitar as their main workhorse and a 7-string guitar will typically see limited use.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

A revolution, huh? Any casualties other than the lead singer of Korn's hair? :smile:


----------



## ILUVMYJP7 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmm, maybe I shouldn't post here...just kidding. I play the seven string and only the seven string. There are comments that were made here that I definately disagree with, but I won't get into it, I just want to say that, the association with seven stringed guitars and nu metal is really annoying to those of us who choose to explore the seven string. As mentioned the seven was first introduced to the world as a jazz instrument and then gained popularity when Vai started using it. These days, there are many progressive bands as well as rock/blues and instrumentalists who use the seven, so it's not limited to nu metal, death or other forms of metal.
Sure it's not as popular as the six, but neither is a 5 or 6 stringed bass, but people still play them. The way I look at the seven string guitar is basically a six with an extra string, or extended range. I can play everything that you can play on a six, and more. When looking at it that way, it really isn't such a big deal.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Unearth uses them.
I'm not sure but I think Ken and Buzz have a sig. model with only one EMG 707 in the bridge position. Beautiful guitars! I'd play one!

Here's one of their videos:
http://www.metalblade.com/video/1unearth-giles.wmv

Although alot of it doesn't make it to the albums these guys can shred.:rockon2:


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I want a 7 string. Im also sick of trem bridges. Need more fixed bridge options.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I have enough trouble with six strings!


----------



## ILUVMYJP7 (Jan 1, 2007)

SinCron said:


> I want a 7 string. Im also sick of trem bridges. Need more fixed bridge options.


The Ibanez RG7621 (or the lower model RG7321) is probably your best bet. They po up quite frequently on Ebay!


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*7 string*

Had a universe for a bit.......jumped on the Vai Passion and Warfare wagon back in the day. At least he tried to use it more creatively than all the Korn wannabe's who basically just chugged away on the low B or low whatever they tuned to. That got real boring and tiring fast. 
Still wish I had that guitar though......even though it was the (not as collectable) black paint with green inlays/pickups/knobs


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Off*



GuitarsCanada said:


> Petrucci and Vai very rarely dig those 7 string guitars out anymore. Only on a selected song or two. For the most part they are all 6 string now.


This might be a little off topic but did anybody else notice how often Petrucci on the all Italian G3 DVD was tuning his Ernie ball guitars??


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

I think the '7-string' guitar died because most bands these days find no use for the seventh string. Rarly anyone uses all seven strings anyway.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

The 7 string revolution is over!!
Long live the 8 string!








http://www.ibanez.com/eg/guitar.aspx?m=RG2228

I own 3 seven string guitars - don't think I'll be adding an 8 string anytime soon


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

jcon said:


> The 7 string revolution is over!!
> Long live the 8 string!
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like it would be fun to play :tongue:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Canada's favorite jazz son, Lennie Breau, played a 7 string on occasion.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

elindso said:


> Six is hard enough for me:smile:
> 
> I only have 5 fingers on my left hand.:smile:


+1 Ditto, etc.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Canada's favorite jazz son, Lennie Breau, played a 7 string on occasion.


Yes, and Lennie used it to extend the upper range.


----------



## temps (Feb 1, 2007)

I used to be a big proponent of 7 strings but lately have stepped back down to 6 and just keep my 7s around for a little bit of fun here and there.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

It may be dead in the main stream but alive and well in more progressive circles. I for one will always be glad to experiment with extended ranges and I'll be getting one of the Ibanez 8 strings as well. Not only for ultra heavy Meshuggah type djent (although I am a big fan), but for extended chords, arpeggios and two handed chapman-esque bass / melody playing. :banana:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To me, it was never part of the main stream,... which could be a good thing.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

You gotta be kidding me with the 8 string guitar... I mean, come on, go get a Chapman Stick or something... I bought a 7 string once, kept it for less than a year because you have to stick to Korn and stuff, unless you are in a Korn or Slipknot tribute band, the 7 string is gonna rest calmly in it's case. I don't think guitar makers are gonna push for those 7 string anymore. Nowadays, the endeavour is for vintage stuff, which gets incredibly high in value. 7 string guitars were part of a trend in the beginning of 2000 and I think you could consider this dead by now. I've seen Vai a couple of times, he never took his 7 string. Listen to Allan Holdsworth, he doesn't need 7 strings...


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

Ya ok buddy, you 'have to' stick to Korn, that's a well thought out statement. :rockon: Ever heard a band called Dream Theater?

A chapman stick is an entirely different instrument from guitar, although some of the same concepts could be applied. 

Try and have an open mind. :banana:


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

ENDITOL said:


> Ya ok buddy, you 'have to' stick to Korn, that's a well thought out statement. :rockon: Ever heard a band called Dream Theater?
> 
> A chapman stick is an entirely different instrument from guitar, although some of the same concepts could be applied.
> 
> Try and have an open mind. :banana:



Hahahahaha, I got an open mind kiddo, did you read correctly, I bought a seven string! And yes, I do know that a Chapman stick is kinda different but thanks for the reminder (Trey Gunn is my buddy)!

Come on man, I don't think less of 7 string users, they are as good as 6 string players. Take your head out of your ass for a minute and stop bitchin', I'm just saying 7 string is KINDA restricted to some areas, I never meant that 7 string users were loosers. 7 string is part of a trend, just like Motley Crue was (by the way, the Motley Crue statement is a JOKE). Come on, I never wanted to offend anyone, don't take your aggression on me, do some exercise or sumtin', have sex, but come on, relax man.

Trey Gunn ain't my buddy, that was also a JOKE.

:rockon:


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

WTF I'm not being aggressive chief, I was just taking a moment to pick apart your ignorant statement actually. Go right ahead and call me names and try and backpedal at the same. I'm still not offended and you are looking like even more of a jerk. Keep going if you want, I look forward to your next intelligent and thoughtful response. :wave:


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Now you got me crying... I imagine it can be frustrating when you can't meet girls or can't make friends, even worse, when everybody laughs at you but it's no reason to react like you do.

It's nothing against you pal, get over it! You are the one calling me names, take it easy dude!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I suggest to those who want to turn this thread into a personal vendetta, reread the thread and reread what youve typed............


----------



## Universe (Feb 5, 2006)

dufe32 said:


> Hahahahaha, I got an open mind kiddo, did you read correctly, I bought a seven string! And yes, I do know that a Chapman stick is kinda different but thanks for the reminder (Trey Gunn is my buddy)!
> 
> Come on man, I don't think less of 7 string users, they are as good as 6 string players. Take your head out of your ass for a minute and stop bitchin', I'm just saying 7 string is KINDA restricted to some areas, I never meant that 7 string users were loosers. 7 string is part of a trend, just like Motley Crue was (by the way, the Motley Crue statement is a JOKE). Come on, I never wanted to offend anyone, don't take your aggression on me, do some exercise or sumtin', have sex, but come on, relax man.
> 
> ...


Personally I think its funny how you say you have an open mind, then proceed to pigeonhole the 7 string guitar using the popular bands that use them to justify calling it 'restricting'. I also like how adding more range makes it less useful. 150 years is a pretty long 'trend' IMO.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_string_guitar


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, I guess it was my mistake, I had the opportunity to lay out my opinion and I did, none of my posts were written to "educate" guitar players. Taste is not arguable and in no way I wanted to offend 7 stringers but in my honest opinion, guitar makers won't push to sell those 7 strings. I don't have the pretention to come here and educate or show my knowledge, I just laid out my opinion on the subject and I was obviously wrong because it seems it's not the place to do so. Apologies to those that I have offended.


----------

